# Verdammt, MyFaces Sandbox 'läuft' nicht



## ~Steve~ (5. Okt 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe hier 

http://people.apache.org/maven-snapshot-repository/org/apache/myfaces/tomahawk/tomahawk-sandbox/

sandbox jar heruntergeladen und in den build path integriert
Trotzdem erhalte ich immer wieder den Fehler:

 The absolute uri: http://myfaces.apache.org/sandbox cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application


Ich benutze bereits myFaces und Tomahawk, und hier hab ich doch auch nirgends in einer xml Datei irgendwas eingetragen und es funktioniert.


Seit 2 Stunden versuche ich mich hier durchzuquälen ohne Erfolg. Ich bräuchte aber dringend die <s:modalDialog>
Funktionalität der Sandbox, die hier gut demonstriert wird.

http://example.irian.at/example-sandbox-20071005/dojo/dojoDialog.jsf#

Mist, hat jemand schonmal damit gearbeitet. Was muss ich da noch machen ?

Danke.
Gruß
Steve


----------



## zordan (5. Okt 2007)

Hi Steve,

welche Version der Myfaces-Core und der Tomahawk Libs nutzt du?

Hast du in deiner web.xml den Tomahawk ExtensionsFilter eingetragen? http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html

Der ModalDialog ist auch meine Lieblingskomponente, wenn es darum geht mir den Verstand zu rauben.

Gruß Tim


----------



## ~Steve~ (5. Okt 2007)

Hallo, 
juhu es meldet sich jemand.

Benutze: 
- tomahawk-sandbox 1.1.7
- tomahawk 1.1.6
- myfaces-api 1.2.0
-myfaces-impl. 1.2.0


Also ich habe diesen Filter drinne

<filter>
    <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
    <filter-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter</filter-class>
    <init-param>
      <param-name>uploadMaxFileSize</param-name>
      <param-value>100m</param-value>
    </init-param>
    <init-param>
      <param-name>uploadThresholdSize</param-name>
      <param-value>100k</param-value>
    </init-param>
  </filter>
  <filter-mapping>
    <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
    <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
  </filter-mapping>
  <filter-mapping>
    <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
    <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
  </filter-mapping>



Aber nicht den von dir beschriebenen...
Liegt es vielleicht daran ?


Gruß

Steve


----------



## zordan (5. Okt 2007)

Huhu,

den ExtensionsFilter hast du ja drin, aber kein Mapping auf das Faces Servlet.

Ich würde mal die MyFaces-Core Bibliotheken auf die aktuelle 1.1.5er Version anheben, wenn das möglich ist. Das könnte schon einige Probleme lösen.
Hatte mir damals auch bei einigen Problemen geholfen.

Hier mal der entsprechende Teil meiner web.xml:

```
<filter>
		<filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<filter-class>
			org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter
		</filter-class>
		<init-param>
			<description>
				Set the size limit for uploaded files. Format: 10 - 10
				bytes 10k - 10 KB 10m - 10 MB 1g - 1 GB
			</description>
			<param-name>maxFileSize</param-name>
			<param-value>20m</param-value>
		</init-param>
	</filter>
	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
	</filter-mapping>
	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>

	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
```

Gruß
Tim


----------



## ~Steve~ (5. Okt 2007)

Seufz, 

es will und will nicht klappen. Habe die web.xml angepasst und verwende die aktuellsten Bibliotheken

tomahawk-sandbox-1.1.7-SNAPSHOT.jar
tomahawk-sandbox-1.1.7-SNAPSHOT-sources.jar
tomahawk-sandbox-1.1.7-SNAPSHOT-tlddoc.jar
tomahawk-sandbox-1.1.7-SNAPSHOT-javadoc.jar


Immer wieder die gleiche Scheiße: <--sorry




```
05.10.2007 15:44:26 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /main_reports.jsp(25,8) /subviews/reports.jsp(71,5) The absolute uri: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/sandbox[/url] cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.jspError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:40)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.dispatch(ErrorDispatcher.java:407)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.jspError(ErrorDispatcher.java:88)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.processIncludeDirective(Parser.java:340)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseIncludeDirective(Parser.java:373)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseDirective(Parser.java:485)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1557)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseBody(Parser.java:1807)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseOptionalBody(Parser.java:1070)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseCustomTag(Parser.java:1378)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1578)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseBody(Parser.java:1807)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseOptionalBody(Parser.java:1070)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseCustomTag(Parser.java:1378)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1578)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parse(Parser.java:127)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.doParse(ParserController.java:212)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.parse(ParserController.java:101)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateJava(Compiler.java:156)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:296)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:277)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:265)
	at org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:564)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:299)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:315)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:265)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:269)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:691)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.processRequest(ApplicationDispatcher.java:469)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doForward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:403)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.forward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:301)
	at org.apache.myfaces.context.servlet.ServletExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ServletExternalContextImpl.java:419)
	at org.apache.myfaces.application.jsp.JspViewHandlerImpl.renderView(JspViewHandlerImpl.java:211)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.RenderResponseExecutor.execute(RenderResponseExecutor.java:41)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:132)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:140)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:269)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:100)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:215)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:100)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:215)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:147)
	at de.ixcase.ixwebframework.filters.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:58)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:215)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:210)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:127)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:117)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:108)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:151)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:870)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:665)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:528)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt(LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.java:81)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:685)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
05.10.2007 15:44:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet Faces Servlet threw exception
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /main_reports.jsp(25,8) /subviews/reports.jsp(71,5) The absolute uri: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/sandbox[/url] cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.jspError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:40)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.dispatch(ErrorDispatcher.java:407)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.jspError(ErrorDispatcher.java:88)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.processIncludeDirective(Parser.java:340)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseIncludeDirective(Parser.java:373)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseDirective(Parser.java:485)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1557)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseBody(Parser.java:1807)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseOptionalBody(Parser.java:1070)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseCustomTag(Parser.java:1378)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1578)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseBody(Parser.java:1807)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseOptionalBody(Parser.java:1070)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseCustomTag(Parser.java:1378)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1578)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parse(Parser.java:127)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.doParse(ParserController.java:212)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.parse(ParserController.java:101)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateJava(Compiler.java:156)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:296)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:277)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:265)
	at org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:564)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:299)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:315)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:265)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:269)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:691)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.processRequest(ApplicationDispatcher.java:469)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doForward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:403)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.forward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:301)
	at org.apache.myfaces.context.servlet.ServletExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ServletExternalContextImpl.java:419)
	at org.apache.myfaces.application.jsp.JspViewHandlerImpl.renderView(JspViewHandlerImpl.java:211)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.RenderResponseExecutor.execute(RenderResponseExecutor.java:41)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:132)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:140)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:269)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:100)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:215)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:100)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:215)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:147)
	at de.ixcase.ixwebframework.filters.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:58)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:215)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:188)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:210)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:127)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:117)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:108)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:151)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:870)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:665)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:528)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt(LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.java:81)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:685)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
```


Gibt es noch irgendwas eclipse bzw tomcat spezifisches was ich machen könnte ? alles durchprobiert...clean "clean working directory ... redeploy......   was weiß ich noch...  aber mit all den anderen jars gab es ja auch keine probleme 

:-(


----------



## zordan (5. Okt 2007)

Wenn du die Sandbox Lib unter Eclipse in den Java Build Path aufgenommen hast, hast du dann auch die J2EE Module Dependencies aktualisiert und die Lib somit zum Deployen freigegeben?

Wäre noch eine Möglichkeit die mir einfällt.
Von der Sandbox brauchst du ja nur die tomahawk-sandbox-1.1.7-SNAPSHOT.jar


----------



## ~Steve~ (5. Okt 2007)

Mensch, 

danke für den entscheidenden Tip:

Wenn du die Sandbox Lib unter Eclipse in den Java Build Path aufgenommen hast, hast du dann auch die J2EE Module Dependencies aktualisiert und die Lib somit zum Deployen freigegeben? 

--> nein :-(

In Eclipse Project --> Properties --> J2EE Module Dependencies-->Sandbox Lib ausgewählt
und schon gehts...



Mist, eigentlich darf ich niemandem verraten, dass mich das nun 1 ganzen Tag gekostet hat. Dat darf nicht wahr sein. 

Jetzt gehts endlich. Danke dir nochmal !

Gruß
Steve


----------



## zordan (5. Okt 2007)

Freut mich das es endlich klappt.

Hab früher viel mit Oracle JDeveloper gemacht und musste dann auf Eclipse umsteigen, da hab ich bei sowas auch oft Lehrgeld zahlen müssen.

Gruß
Tim


----------

